# Virtual school?



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Does anyone use a virtual school program or know anything about it?


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I am aware of one called k12. A friend was using it - briefly. If your state has approved it you can do it as a public schooler for free. If they haven't, you can still do it, but it costs $$. Even if your state has approved it, you can do it separately, but you have to pay for it.

My friend who used it, said it seemed to be good, just didn't fit in their schedule and it required alot of "scheduled" time, some on the computer, other in books.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I know a couple of people who are using one of the "virtual academies" here in Ohio. Basically their children are still enrolled in ps, they just stay at home to do their schooling, the bulk of which is done online. If the family does not have a computer, the program will provide one for free, and all textbooks also. I believe there is no charge here for the program. There are ps teachers who provide oversight, there are support group picnics and things once or twice a year. They say it does take a lot of time sitting at the computer.

I think they would be fine for people who are OK with the ps philosophy and academic structure but for whatever reason just want their children to do school at home. However, if you have problems with the materials the ps uses or don't like the pace or how they teach math or science, or whatever, then you would probably not be too pleased. Also, I do think you have to be assessed by a ps teacher every so many weeks.

For families considering full blown homeschooling, but afraid to try it, this might be a reasonable alternative for a year. But as has been mentioned on this board before, seriously think about your reasons for pulling a child from ps. If it is to escape bullies or find a new circle of friends, then just moving your schooling to a home location will not accomplish what you want, Your child will still have to live in the community with all the same ps kids and will often have to associate with them at community events, in various clubs or whatever. But if you have a budding sports phenom who has to squeeze school in around a heavy training schedule or a child that needs a tightly controlled environment that you can provide more reliably at home, then the virtual schools might be just the thing for you.

A word of caution, some of the more polarized folks on both the ps and the hs sides of the issue are not friendly to the virtual schoolers. Each seems to think that the vs people have sold out and are somehow being a traitor to which ever group. Don't be surprised if some ps friends won't speak to you any more because you have turned coat and are homeschooling and that the homeschool community will not accept you because you are still enrolled in ps. Hopefully this is not found everywhere, but I have seen it happen here.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

We want to homeschool our foster kids but, it isn't legal here. So I was considering the virtual school because we are allowed to use charter schools. We are having major problems with the ps and want to get the kids out of them before more damage is done. The kids aren't having problems with the other kids its the staff we are having problems with. Plus we homeschool our son. We don't necessarily like the ps philosophy but, we have very little or no choice for our foster kids. We can give them the attention and bonding time they need if they are home with us in a more controlled enviroment. We can also add other education that is not available at the ps.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

ovsfarm said:


> I know a couple of people who are using one of the "virtual academies" here in Ohio. Basically their children are still enrolled in ps, they just stay at home to do their schooling, the bulk of which is done online. If the family does not have a computer, the program will provide one for free, and all textbooks also. I believe there is no charge here for the program. There are ps teachers who provide oversight, there are support group picnics and things once or twice a year. They say it does take a lot of time sitting at the computer.
> 
> I think they would be fine for people who are OK with the ps philosophy and academic structure but for whatever reason just want their children to do school at home. However, if you have problems with the materials the ps uses or don't like the pace or how they teach math or science, or whatever, then you would probably not be too pleased. Also, I do think you have to be assessed by a ps teacher every so many weeks.
> 
> ...


We use it, the curriculum is good and it isn't "typical ps curriculum". My first grade sons history books included the captivity of Joseph and the Israelites their time in Egypt. 

Anyways, to answer the original post... we love it. THey provide two computers (one for each kid) and reimburse you 12 dollars a month for internet. They give you all your books and art supplies, etc.

It's my tax money being used by my kids. It's great.

It is structured though... If you don't like doing school like a school... and you are an "unschooler" type... it won't work for you.


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

My dad just gave me a website... http://www.connectionsacademy.com/curriculum/

You might want to look at that site. I went over it briefly and most of their curriculum is from Calvery School, which is a good curriculum.

JennNY


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

fostermomma said:


> We want to homeschool our foster kids but, it isn't legal here. So I was considering the virtual school because we are allowed to use charter schools. We are having major problems with the ps and want to get the kids out of them before more damage is done. The kids aren't having problems with the other kids its the staff we are having problems with. Plus we homeschool our son. We don't necessarily like the ps philosophy but, we have very little or no choice for our foster kids. We can give them the attention and bonding time they need if they are home with us in a more controlled enviroment. We can also add other education that is not available at the ps.


Well if it is sort of a way to stay within the rules, and still give the foster kids the one-on-one attention and home environment you think they need, this may be a very good option for you. You are obviously very committed to these kids. Wheather they end up homeschooled or not, your concern for them and dedication is going to help them. Who knows if they have ever had that, or if they will ever have it again if they ever have to leave you. My hat is off to you.
Cindyc.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------

